# Road from the Stelvio Pass into Austria



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I have planned my route from Bormio, via Stelvio, to Innsbruck in Austria and was fairly assured that the Austrian B180 is toll free (it turns into this from the Italian SS40). My plan was then to get the also toll free, B171 into Innsbruck.

*Can anyone with some first hand experience advise if these roads are indeed toll free?* Google maps is suggesting that they are tolled however I am not sure if that's just for tunnels or not.

I am trying to avoid the whole GoBox issue as we are just crossing the country from S to N. I have no massive issue with tolls per se just the paff on with the GoBox

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

These might help you Graham:

http://www.asfinag.at/toll#ap-inside-view-full

I am 99.99% certain that any Austrian road beginning with a B (as opposed to A) is toll free.

All roads numbered A* or S* WILL be tolled.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

When you drive up the 180 I'm pretty sure the last bit through the Landeck tunnel before it joins the A12 is part of the toll network so you have to take the dogleg through Landeck town. Besides the 180 I've driven all the length of the 171 from Landeck to past Innsbruck and back with no problems though it gets a bit slow near Innsbruck (you won't average over 30mph). We usually go/return over the Fern Pass from Imst which again is toll free.

However, you do have to keep your wits about you at some junctions as last time I did inadvertently go onto the A12 at Imst despite having driven that way twice before. Got off after 2k and never got a letter though!

Kev

ps We are 3.7t


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You folks are brilliant - thank you both:grin2:


I'll do some research, cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------

